
If you are a static maps user, I'd like your opinion on my free alternative - jperelli
https://github.com/jperelli/osm-static-maps
======
samcrawford
I'm getting a Heroku error when hitting the demo URL

~~~
jperelli
Someone is hotlinking there and sometimes it gets overwhelmed

